# New Pics



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

I been soaping since I got my molds. But I cant take pics for ****! I better get it together since I can afford a photographer! LOL.. I am tinkering with this camera.. and decided to post some pics. 











Cranberry, and Red Clover


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that is stunning!     You go girl! 8)   Gawd, you are "one busy soaper!" :shock:   Nice looking logs and bars smelli! Thank you for posting them for our viewing pleasure!  I feel like a proud Uncle to your soaps!  I'm about ready to cry now.... :cry:   So proud, Am I for you!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Now that is stunning!     You go girl! 8)   Gawd, you are "one busy soaper!" :shock:   Nice looking logs and bars smelli! Thank you for posting them for our viewing pleasure!  I feel like a proud Uncle to your soaps!  I'm about ready to cry now.... :cry:   So proud, Am I for you!
> 
> Paul.... :wink:



Aww well thank you Paul... I wish I took better pictures. When I get the blocks I am going to take new ones with them all cut. I have about 20 batches done already I have two left.. and then on to everything else.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

You may very well want my other, quicker, TOG 8 Wire Log/Bar Cutter then.  It can cut your 10" Tog log up in less than 15 seconds flat!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, thats why I said I will be getting the other one too.. 

Question.. could I cut a block in half to make two logs? ya know what I mean?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 29, 2007)

Is soap supposed to make you hungry?  Those look good enough to eat!  WOW You are a busy little bee aren't ya?

Beautiful soaps smellit


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 29, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Question.. could I cut a block in half to make two logs? ya know what I mean?



Absolutely!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

So, I can take out the middle section of the molds and pour high, and make it a large block. Take it out.. and the all-in-one cutter can cut two logs from it? and then I can use the other cutter.. right? 


Thanks Dragon!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 29, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> So, I can take out the middle section of the molds and pour high, and make it a large block. Take it out.. and the all-in-one cutter can cut two logs from it? and then I can use the other cutter.. right?
> 
> 
> Thanks Dragon!



Yep!  That's the "Slab" part of the TOG Mold!  Pour to 2-1/2" deep, make a cool swirl and let set.  That is the reason for the big sheet to use on the bottom of the mold and the 2 longer pieces you are not using.  Take out the slab, place it in the TOG All-In-One and slice the slab into 2 logs and you'll have a piece left over to cut into 3 more bars.  You can also just use the TOG All-In-One Cutter as a slab slicer and slice the slab into 2 logs, then, like you said, use the TOG 8 Wire Log/Bar Cutter to cut the log into 10 bars of soap!  You need to increase your recipe from 32 ounces of oils to 73 ounces for the slab.

Thanks smelli!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks awesome!  

Irena


----------



## Mandy (Oct 1, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Is soap supposed to make you hungry?  Those look good enough to eat!  WOW You are a busy little bee aren't ya?
> 
> Beautiful soaps smellit



Those were my thoughts exactly!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Is soap supposed to make you hungry?  Those look good enough to eat!  WOW You are a busy little bee aren't ya?
> 
> Beautiful soaps smellit


*yeahthat*   

Man, you guys are seriously making me want to give CPing a try _now _already!!! (If only I had the guts.. and more importantly the $ to afford all the ingredients..  )


----------



## pink-north (Nov 29, 2007)

Really great pics!! BTW what's the green sprinkled on the pink loaf? Just curious. You are one busy soaper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Really great pics!! BTW what's the green sprinkled on the pink loaf? Just curious. You are one busy soaper.



Parsley Flakes


----------



## pink-north (Nov 29, 2007)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea, one busy soaper and one very accomplished soapier! 8) 
I'm a proud surrogate papa since Shannan uses TOG Molds in her business!  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 30, 2007)

those are beautiful!


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow - those are cool soaps!  

May I ask what you use on the top to make the sprinkles?


----------



## Neil (Dec 13, 2007)

So clean, so neat and pretty enough to eat. Remember the Christmas movie where they tell the little boy "you'll shoot your eye out" in the movie he imagines he goes blind from having a bar of soap in his mouth as punishment for bad language. If they had used your soap his 
vision would have increased. Thats some of the best I've seen yet. It is
truely a blessing that you have shared these photos with us.. Thanks A Bunch!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 13, 2007)

Very impressive and I see nothing wrong with your picture taking skills, either.  Some of them look more like Christmas candy than soap.  

Thanks one heck of a lot for the sugar craving!!


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

wow...very beautiful soaps!!!


----------



## Fweda_998 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome soaps  

You have the mold my friend has been wanting for like ever 
Amazing Job by the way


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2010)

Soap heaven.

Cheers.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome looking soaps!!!! What is that stuff your using as mold liners?


----------

